# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Mirror/Flip Axis/Chart

## oberon.black

I have a chart in excel that I want to display the 'y' axis on the right side and the 'x' axis to read from right to left.

How can I do this?

----------


## Jon Peltier

Double click on the X axis, and on the Scale tab, check the Categories
in Reverse Order box. The Y axis will switch sides at the same time the
categories reverse.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


oberon.black wrote:

> I have a chart in excel that I want to display the 'y' axis on the right
> side and the 'x' axis to read from right to left.
>
> How can I do this?
>
>

----------

